# Greasemonkey Script for TDF Dark Skin Improvement



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hello. I'm developing a Greasemonkey user script for improving the not-so-good dark skin of digit forum (TDF). I've completed the script for the forum's home page and would love to hear your feedback (and other stuff) about it. I'm a little busy right now so the modification of other parts of forum will continue soon. Install the script and enjoy a better skin!

*Note*- I have tested the script ONLY on Mozilla Firefox. No guarantee for other browsers.

Steps to install-

1. Install Greasemonkey plugin for Firefox- *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/greasemonkey/

2. Open the script's home page at TDF Improved Dark Skin

3. Click the 'Install' button, wait for a few seconds and click 'install' in the Greasemonkey installation dialog that appears.

4. That's it, you are done!

Leave your feedback, suggestions and requests (if any) here.

Note- due to a bug in Greasemonkey 2.0, automatic updating of scripts doesn't work and will be fixed in version 2.1. Any update to the script in the meantime will be posted here itself.

*i.imgur.com/a8w1dri.jpg*i.imgur.com/a8w1dri.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Come on, did anyone use it?

- - - Updated - - -

Come on, did anyone use it?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 20, 2014)

Haven't used it but from screenshots, colour combination appears odd for me... No offence!!! 

Btw, on a different note, wasn't everyone on tapatalk???


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 20, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Haven't used it but from screenshots, colour combination appears odd for me... No offence!!!
> 
> Btw, on a different note, wasn't everyone on tapatalk???



None taken. Try to see the screenshot while hiding the left part and the think line separating the two, or maybe even suggest some other color (changing the color will take just a single find-and-replace).  And why not use it, it takes just 1 minute?


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 20, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> None taken. Try to see the screenshot while hiding the left part and the think line separating the two, or maybe even suggest some other color (changing the color will take just a single find-and-replace).  And why not use it, it takes just 1 minute?


Can't use it right now as am on tapatalk... Will surely do when I get the time... 

Btw, now that you mentioned it, hiding the left pic helped a bit in making the picture a little more aesthetically pleasing...
But, still, I hate the colour combo... 

Maybe you can have something like a poll and ask guys what the right colour combo is...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 20, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> Can't use it right now as am on tapatalk... Will surely do when I get the time...
> 
> Btw, now that you mentioned it, hiding the left pic helped a bit in making the picture a little more aesthetically pleasing...
> But, still, I hate the colour combo...
> ...



Yeah, probably the color of separating line makes it look bad. I'll start the poll once everything is finished.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 20, 2014)

I for one, loved the improvements over the stock dark theme. I hope you implement it on other pages too!
The color combination is better than the default one in dark theme. And its not bad.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 21, 2014)

^ yeah, I'll definitally be doing it on the complete forum in some days.


----------



## ico (Jul 25, 2014)

I like your colour combination.

btw, this reminded me of the era 6 years back when we all used Stylish or Greasemonkey to get rid of advertisements and a new theme.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 26, 2014)

alternative for chrome?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 26, 2014)

ico said:


> I like your colour combination.
> 
> btw, this reminded me of the era 6 years back when we all used Stylish or Greasemonkey to get rid of advertisements and a new theme.



Thanks. So you are interested in this?

- - - Updated - - -



ankush28 said:


> alternative for chrome?



You can use tapermonkey in chrome.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 26, 2014)

Ok thanks [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]


----------

